# Pool pump Cord



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I need to put a twistlock cord and plug on a pool pump motor, can I make one up or does it have to be molded. If I can make it up what type of cord do I need to use? Can I purchase a molded one? Also I need to install a 2-pole GFI breaker for it, the motor doesn't need a neutral, what do I do with the neutral tail on the GFI breaker, land it on the neutral bar or wirenut it off?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've done `em both ways: Make up my own cord, using VuTron (sunlight resistant) cord, with the twist-lock connector; or purchasing one already made up by the manufacturer of the pool equipment.

As for that 2-pole GFCI breaker, you must connect the neutral tail to the neutral bar in the panel. You do not have to use the output neutral terminal for your 240 Volt circuit, however.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In the spring and summer, my supply house normally has a few already made up pool pump cords (molded) hanging on a hook somewhere. You might ask before you go and buy an expensive cord cap.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have to ask, why? Is the original cord damaged? Is this being plugged into a bubble cover? Use heavy duty SO cable with proper cord grips. You can get molded ones, but they cost more than just to make them. Land the Neutral from the breaker to the buss bar.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I have to ask, why? Is the original cord damaged? Is this being plugged into a bubble cover? Use heavy duty SO cable with proper cord grips. You can get molded ones, but they cost more than just to make them. Land the Neutral from the breaker to the buss bar.


The pump is direct wired now and on a standard 2-pole breaker. I am going to put in A GFI breaker with the TL plug and outlet with an "in-use" cover.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The molded one's just seem to fit in the bubble cover better. Plus, no additional labor to put the cap on. I think I pay between 20 and 25 bucks for them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Some of the new pump motors come with the twist lock configuration, unlike "the olden days."


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You might ask before you go and buy an expensive cord cap.


I am assuming all he needs is an L6-20. They are cheap. Even an L6-30 is cheap. They cost pretty much the same as a replacement 5-20. I've seen a 10' whip with a molded L6-30 (for PDU equipment) that costs around $40. Cheaper to make.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Are there any sites that I can order a molded plug for the pump?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that I think of it, does this motor have to cord and plug connected? Couldn't you just hard wire it into your bell box and eliminate the bubble cover and twistlock?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Now that I think of it, does this motor have to cord and plug connected? Couldn't you just hard wire it into your bell box and eliminate the bubble cover and twistlock?


Yes, the owner wants to disconnect the plumbing and store the pump in the winter.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Yes, the owner wants to disconnect the plumbing and store the pump in the winter.


Gotcha. Would not of thought of that. We don't have winter's where things get stored away. Even BBQ's get used every Sunday during football season.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use 12/3 SJ cord with yellow terminals for connections inside the pump

We use a basic 3/8 romex connector for connecting the wire to the pump


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of the pool pumps I see are hard wired from a timeclock to a two pole switch. Am I missing something. I don't think I have ever seen a pool pump motor with a cord.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> We use a basic 3/8 romex connector for connecting the wire to the pump


Peter hack you are back.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Peter hack you are back.


I am sure he coats it with scotchcoat... to make it weatherproof. :jester:

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Peter hack you are back.


I knew someone would have something to say about that 

EVERY pool I have seen here uses that connector, the pool companies sell pre-maid cords with that connector, and the inspectors have no problem with that connector.

Leave it to some guy with a upside down picture of a (30) year old clock outlet to call me a hack


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I like to make up a 2 gang switch/receptacle set up for a pool,under a 2 gang metal in use cover.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> EVERY pool I have seen here uses that connector, the pool companies sell pre-maid cords with that connector, and the inspectors have no problem with that connector.


Oh ....... well than it must be good.




> Leave it to some guy with a upside down picture of a (30) year old clock outlet to call me a hack


:laughing:

and it is a modern Decora.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Are there any sites that I can order a molded plug for the pump?


Do you have any pool stores nearby? My local ones have pre made cords.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I have to ask, why? Is the original cord damaged? Is this being plugged into a bubble cover? Use heavy duty SO cable with proper cord grips. You can get molded ones, but they cost more than just to make them. *Land the Neutral from the breaker to the buss bar.*


Huh..... the neutral from the breaker to the buss, never tried that way before


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let me throw this out there. Is this pool a storable pool? If so then you will have an issue with making your own cord.



> *Article 680.31*
> Cord-connected pool filter pumps shall be provided with a *ground-fault circuit interrupter* that is an *integral* part of the *attachment plug* or located in the power supply cord within 300 mm (12 in.) of the attachment plug.


And remember if it isn't a storable pool then the cord is limited to 3'.



> *680.21 Motors.
> *(5) Cord-and-Plug Connections. Pool-associated motors shall be permitted to employ cord-and-plug connections. The flexible cord shall not exceed 900 mm *(3 ft) in length*. The flexible cord shall include an equipment grounding conductor sized in accordance with 250.122 and shall terminate in a grounding-type attachment plug.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I knew someone would have something to say about that
> 
> EVERY pool I have seen here uses that connector, the pool companies sell pre-maid cords with that connector, and the inspectors have no problem with that connector.



Don't 3/8 romex connectors say DRY ONLY right on them? :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> Don't 3/8 romex connectors say DRY ONLY right on them? :blink:


Don't know.. I said (we) use romex connectors as in "electricians here on Long Island."

I personally use plastic compression connectors that tighten around the SJ cord.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> Don't 3/8 romex connectors say DRY ONLY right on them? :blink:


Squeeze a lump of duct seal around it if it bothers you.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Where can I get a cord already made up, someone give me a web address. I don't care what it costs, the customer is paying for it.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A "dry location" romex connector is not code compliant. Shame on any inspectors who accept such junk. :blink:

Here is what we use:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Squeeze a lump of duct seal around it if it bothers you.


It does work wonders on the SEU connector for service.. water doesn't leak into the meter pan for a whole year :laughing:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> Where can I get a cord already made up, someone give me a web address. I don't care what it costs, the customer is paying for it.


Try here.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks KB


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Where can I get a cord already made up, someone give me a web address. I don't care what it costs, the customer is paying for it.


Heres one... :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Heres one... :laughing:


Empty link.. same as a blank check?? :blink:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing:
> 
> and it is a modern Decora.


And it's still upside down:jester::whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Empty link.. same as a blank check?? :blink:


Is your computer broken? There's a link there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Is your computer broken? There's a link there.


I still get a GOOGLE main page.. is *your *computer broken?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I still get a GOOGLE main page.. is *your *computer broken?


I think scott is attempting humor here with his sarcasm. He is saying "Here is google so look it up yourself."


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Innovative said:


> Huh..... the neutral from the breaker to the buss, never tried that way before


Neutral from breaker (coiled white conductor) to neutral buss bar. Load neutral (branch circuit neutral) to GFCI breaker terminal marked "load neutral". 
Ask one of your guys to show you how to do it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think scott is attempting humor here with his sarcasm. He is saying "Here is google so look it up yourself."


 
Thanks Dennis.. that was over my head and I'm 6'4"


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Thanks Dennis.. that was over my head and I'm 6'4"


Next time duck down a little. :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Thanks Dennis.. that was over my head and I'm 6'4"


Hmmm... okay, sorry about all the scotchkote joke there, big-guy... er, uh, buddy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Hmmm... okay, sorry about all the scotchkote joke there, big-guy... er, uh, buddy.


:laughing::laughing:


----------

